# Advice on trout fishing Cherokee NC



## erniesp (Apr 7, 2010)

Going to Cherokee this weekend to camp and going to try trout fishing. Using lightweight spinning gear. Some people say corn, some say Gulp products. What type of rig do you use to fish these baits. Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Shankopotamus (Apr 7, 2010)

Use ultralight or light spinning combo. Personally, I use spinners up there. 
You have to buy a tribal license, and get a copy of the regs. Rules have changed in the last year.


----------



## erniesp (Apr 7, 2010)

Shankopotamus said:


> Use ultralight or light spinning combo. Personally, I use spinners up there.
> You have to buy a tribal license, and get a copy of the regs. Rules have changed in the last year.



Got the regs. The campground we are staying in has the tribal permits. Ok I guess I need to go buy some spinners. Thanks


----------



## Worley (Apr 7, 2010)

*Fishing*



erniesp said:


> Got the regs. The campground we are staying in has the tribal permits. Ok I guess I need to go buy some spinners. Thanks



I have had a lot of fun over the years there in those waters (Oconaluftee) I think that is how you spell it.  I have done good on the same tackle using 4lbs low vis green line and a assortment of Joe's flies.  I liked the gold blade when I was fishing.  I used the green drake, trout poacher, and a yellowjacket colored fly.  I typically used the smaller one's size 10-12 I think, and then added splitshot about 14" above it.  I also used salmon eggs, and the ol faithful powerbait in rainbow trout color.  Have a great time up there!  And let us know how you did.


----------



## erniesp (Apr 7, 2010)

Worley said:


> I have had a lot of fun over the years there in those waters (Oconaluftee) I think that is how you spell it.  I have done good on the same tackle using 4lbs low vis green line and a assortment of Joe's flies.  I liked the gold blade when I was fishing.  I used the green drake, trout poacher, and a yellowjacket colored fly.  I typically used the smaller one's size 10-12 I think, and then added splitshot about 14" above it.  I also used salmon eggs, and the ol faithful powerbait in rainbow trout color.  Have a great time up there!  And let us know how you did.



How did you rig the salmon eggs and power bait? Someone told me to buy the snell rig from eagle claw and use them. Just tie your line through the hoop and throw upstream and let drift down. Do you use a weight with snell rigs? Thanks Worley I will let ya'll know.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 7, 2010)

As someone who lives near there and fishes these creeks a lot, I can tell you don't mess with bait. It's more trouble than it's worth and you can catch more fish on spinners. Get some #1 and #0 Mepps Aglia spinners with a gold blade, the kind that have the plain treble with the little red plastic sleeve on it. Cut the plastic sleeve off. I have often stood in one spot at Cherokee and caught a limit of trout on these. Blue Fox vibrax #1 with a gold blade and plain treble works good also, as do #4 Panther Martins with a gold blade and black body w/yellow dots. Try Soco Creek and some of the other smaller streams, also.


----------



## Dewaholic (Apr 7, 2010)

I have caught most on what NCHillbilly has mentioned as well as Spoons, dont forget about them. If you were closer I would just let you borrow my trout lures so you wouldnt have to go buy so much.


----------



## Worley (Apr 7, 2010)

*Rig*



erniesp said:


> How did you rig the salmon eggs and power bait? Someone told me to buy the snell rig from eagle claw and use them. Just tie your line through the hoop and throw upstream and let drift down. Do you use a weight with snell rigs? Thanks Worley I will let ya'll know.



I have used a #8 hook with a BB sized weight 14" above the hook, if current is stronger or water deeper than 3' I go a little larger.  I do not like the "snell" rig because of the thickness of the leader, to heavy for me...But I am sure it would work


----------



## erniesp (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. I will post my results when I get back Monday...


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 8, 2010)

cant go wrong with pink rooster tail


----------

